
THX Deep Note Trailer 2019 (4K) – Genesis [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYU8zydUqD8
======
CaliforniaKarl
For comparison, here is a YouTube video compiling the different THX trailers
from 1983 to 2016: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvFN-
ARxvjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvFN-ARxvjM)

And a link to the Earslap page on recreating the Deep Note:
[http://earslap.com/article/recreating-the-thx-deep-
note.html](http://earslap.com/article/recreating-the-thx-deep-note.html)
(2009)

… which was covered here in 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7537674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7537674)

… and again, almost exactly one year ago!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18078239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18078239)

